# Rem 700, scope too far forward



## walexa07 (Dec 7, 2006)

This may be an elementary question, but I am confused. I have a Remington 700 30-06 SPS with a leupold 3x9x40, medium leupold rings on a 2 piece base. At a comfortable shooting position, I can see pretty good on 3x, but when I change it to 9x, I am looking through a spot the size of a dime........and have to move my head forward to see correctly. In a t-shirt it's ok, although it doesn't "fit like a glove" the way I want it to. With heavy clothes and a heavy hunting jacket on I am sure the distance is more and it gets worse. The distance from my eye to the back of the scope is 4.75". Also, when on 3x, a little movement of my head side to side and the scope begins blacking out. Will a front extended ring get me the extra clearance I need or will I still be lacking? I am not sure if it is a vx1 or vx2, but I paid $300 for the scope. What will get me where i need to be? Thanks.

Waylan


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

adjust the scope to the power you will use the most, then move the scope back and forth until it's the way you want it


----------



## walexa07 (Dec 7, 2006)

The scope is back as far as it can go already.......it needs to come back more and I am looking for solutions to this. Thanks for the reply.

Waylan


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

Leupy's are noted for their long eye relief. Maybe you need to shorten the stock?


----------



## walexa07 (Dec 7, 2006)

That may be the best option.........but would I lose the limbsaver since it wouldn't fit right? I am small-framed. I wonder if remington offers a shortened stock?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

A good gunsmith should be able to shorten your stock and grind the recoil pad to fit the new contour for you. If you think the rifle is one you'll keep, it would be worth the cost, to make it fit you well. Trying to crawl the stock will give you nothing but crescent scars on your eyebrow. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Leupold extension rings or extension bases will give you another inch.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Sell Leupold scope, buy Burris scope, problem solved. :stirpot:

Seriously, try the exetension rings, if that dosen't help, you may need to alter the stock.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

maybe u need glasses


----------



## NCGMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

I AM A SMALL FRAMED MAN ALSO. I USE TO HAVE A REMINGTON 700 IN 30/06 WITH A REDFIELD SCOPE. I CUT THE STOCK DOWN TO A YOUTH SIZE AND SOLVED THE PROBLEM. I PURCHASED A ROSSI 223 WITH ADULT STOCK WITH A RECOIL PAD ON IT. SAME PROBLEM, TOOK THE RECOIL PAD OFF; "PERFECT FIT".

I SHOULD HAVE ORDERED A YOUTH SIZE STOCK, WHICH FIT ME PERFECTLY....


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

usually that is a problem with rifles i know a guy that's about 6' 2" and he gets his stocks cut. it really becomes a problem when you have a big jacket or parka or something like that on.


----------

